# flynt



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

does he have a website or anything? 

or who whould u guys prefer to built a brute motor up?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

AMR...After Midnight Racing! Flynt is good too...I just like AMR's better.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

IMO amr and flynt are on pretty much the same level. Depends on where your at would depend on who I would recommend to build your motor. 

Up north it would be Glenn and down south it would be flynt.


----------



## got wake? (Jan 17, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> AMR...After Midnight Racing! Flynt is good too...I just like AMR's better.



i concur :rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Dang....Got Wake...did they ban you again off high lifter? Not sure why...


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

got any website or number for any of those guys. im up north kinda to


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

AMR....

http://www.aftermidnightracing.com/


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Got wake? Got banned for supposedly advertising for mrrpm to much


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Considering where you are I would holla at Glenn. Great guy that can spit out some nasty Brutes.


----------



## got wake? (Jan 17, 2010)

Brute650i said:


> Got wake? Got banned for supposedly advertising for mrrpm to much



that was the one before this one :haha: they took away my signature options when i posted a PM from a moderator in it to show everyone how much the moderators really don't care about anyone on there. so i put mrrpm's logo in my avatar and "powered by mrrpm" in my location. jake450s asked me to remove the avatar. i asked him why, when there are people advertising their OWN business on here through their logo in their avatar or information in their signatures. i said i have no affiliation with mrrpm, except that he did a lot of work on my motor. the response was basically that he didn't care and then he banned me. now i'm banned because i publicly stated several times that the moderators are not fair and balanced in how they enforce the rules and it is on a buddy buddy system over there, although they say it is not. i even presented them with facts showing who was advertising businesses and what not, but i'm the bad guy for calling them out on their BS. oh well, i've been watching that forum go to **** for a while.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Agreed! I dont really like it too much over there and never have. It is def a buddy buddy system over there and there junk is way over priced.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

got wake? said:


> that was the one before this one :haha: they took away my signature options when i posted a PM from a moderator in it to show everyone how much the moderators really don't care about anyone on there. so i put mrrpm's logo in my avatar and "powered by mrrpm" in my location. jake450s asked me to remove the avatar. i asked him why, when there are people advertising their OWN business on here through their logo in their avatar or information in their signatures. i said i have no affiliation with mrrpm, except that he did a lot of work on my motor. the response was basically that he didn't care and then he banned me. now i'm banned because i publicly stated several times that the moderators are not fair and balanced in how they enforce the rules and it is on a buddy buddy system over there, although they say it is not. i even presented them with facts showing who was advertising businesses and what not, but i'm the bad guy for calling them out on their BS. oh well, i've been watching that forum go to **** for a while.


nice!!! back on topic 


you being up north I would definitely go to Glenn he has some great parts for the brutes only thing is he may be backed up alittle. I know he has atleast 2 motors that has to be finished by march and they arent no bolt on and go motors


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

im gonna give him a call a friend of mine needs hes rebuilt n wants to get it built up so i said i whould find a guy. 

then next id say im gonna get my built up thanks guys.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

A lot of other sites have blown flynt's name up a bit. I personally have thank highly of him myself.....until. A friend of mine brought his complete bike to him and was supposed to build his motor and jet. He gave him his bike back and said he had bad gas in it. How do you rebuild and jet a bike with bad gas if that's the case? If I spent 2,200 on a motor, give me 5 bucks in gas to jet it. I would gladly pay for the gas! Right now, the bike isn't running and hasn't been messed with since the rebuild. Personally, I'd give AMR my money and they are further than flynt....


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

1bigforeman said:


> A lot of other sites have blown flynt's name up a bit. I personally have thank highly of him myself.....until. A friend of mine brought his complete bike to him and was supposed to build his motor and jet. He gave him his bike back and said he had bad gas in it. How do you rebuild and jet a bike with bad gas if that's the case? If I spent 2,200 on a motor, give me 5 bucks in gas to jet it. I would gladly pay for the gas! Right now, the bike isn't running and hasn't been messed with since the rebuild. Personally, I'd give AMR my money and they are further than flynt....


I am sorry about this and I agree...I like Glen at AMR. He is top of the line. 

I have heard a lot of not so good stuff about Flynt here lately...but again...I don't know him personally...but when you hear stuff like that it makes you think...but again that was on High Lifter...lol


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Flynt or AMR will both do you right but being that you live up north i would go ahead with AMR.But i have used Flynt may time's and he has always done me right.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

He has done me right when I have used him. He did my jetting the first time, my BBK, changed head gasket (on his dime), fixed carbs from my f up with the nitrous, and installed and tuned the nitrous. To this day I will still call him for various things and he will either answer them on the spot or call me back with an answer after he isnt so busy.

I have heard of a few bad things here lately but if you know the whole story then its mostly likely the people that are telling it have blown it out of proportion.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I just wish i had the money to take mine to flynt or AMR ...lol


----------



## got wake? (Jan 17, 2010)

superbogger750 said:


> Flynt or AMR will both do you right but being that you live up north i would go ahead with AMR.But i have used Flynt may time's and he has always done me right.



ask steve how well his brute is running... i heard the piston to wall clearance after flynt did the work on it was like .007-.008". it ran fine, for a little bit. it's been getting worse for quite a while. when the guy who put the motor together called and ask flynt about the higher clearance, he said it was fine to run it that loose. that loose is fine, for nitrous. holding .001" on boring and honing the cylinders isn't hard at all, unless you're doing it on a drill press :sgrin:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

got wake? said:


> that was the one before this one :haha: they took away my signature options when i posted a PM from a moderator in it to show everyone how much the moderators really don't care about anyone on there. so i put mrrpm's logo in my avatar and "powered by mrrpm" in my location. jake450s asked me to remove the avatar. i asked him why, when there are people advertising their OWN business on here through their logo in their avatar or information in their signatures. i said i have no affiliation with mrrpm, except that he did a lot of work on my motor. the response was basically that he didn't care and then he banned me. now i'm banned because i publicly stated several times that the moderators are not fair and balanced in how they enforce the rules and it is on a buddy buddy system over there, although they say it is not. i even presented them with facts showing who was advertising businesses and what not, but i'm the bad guy for calling them out on their BS. oh well, i've been watching that forum go to **** for a while.



I WAS a mod there, and I agree w/ you %100. I got tired of it & quit, and called them all out on the exact same things you did (I saw it from the inside as well, not just outside)  needless to say I didnt last long after that either. :rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

then they want to yell at you at rocks bottom as they're driving off isn't that right big jon...lol


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

That's becuase Jon peed on one of em.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

he told me that he sleep wit there girlfriends.... lol


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

no way those dudes are homos


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well you know they maybe in tha closet and ****'s always hang around hot girls......


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

them hot chicks know they are safe with those douches.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

wned::hijacked:fftopic:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

don't hate thats what we do........lol


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Back on topic.... lol.. AMR for the win.


----------

